# huntfield labs ?



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 2, 2009)

i posted this in the dogs sec. thought i mite post it here too . huntfield labs of canton, ms. have a dog? heard of them? opinions?


----------



## Burritoboy (Jul 2, 2009)

I have seen their ads before, but don't know too much about them beyond what is on their website.  Looks like they put out a lot of puppies (which always makes me a little nervous), the best thing you can do is check out the parents of the pup you will be getting.  If the parents have the characteristics that you want in your dog, then the chances are better that your dog will have those traits.  No one can or at least no one should say this kennel or that kennel always has great pups.  

Good luck in your search for a pup.  It sounds like you are doing your research which is a great first step and one that a lot of folks don't put enough time into.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 3, 2009)

thanx, i talked to the owners and their trianer . they seemed to know their stuff , and their outlook on breeding dogs w/ desirable traits seems sound at the very least. i guess ill find out if they practice what they preach.


----------

